# Impromtu herf with the Kidd and his Kidd!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I was on skype and Anita was on World of Weird Crap minding our own bizzness, when out of the blue I notice a pm from Cliff, you might know him as SvilleKid or sweetie. The pm had some info as to why they were in our neck of the woods and a cell #. So I call the old bastage(sweetie) and we talk about the logistics of such a get together, where to meet and what not. So he says I'll call yens when they get up so I say ok(what would you say?). Next morning I get the call and he says we'll just come on over and smoke on the deck if it was alright with us(Hell yeah). Well anywho Cliff pulls up and he also had a passenger, none other than his son Jeremy(ninjavanish). The kidd had Woodford Reserve in one hand and smokes in the other. We had a great time with yens. Thanks so much for stopping by the old barn for some cigars, steaks and lottsa bull butterin. We had a blast.
Jeremy and Cliff wondering what the hell they got themselves into!! 


Jeremy got the weapons out!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We cooked up a few steaks, thanks honey!

More meat!

Some meat heads!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks like an awesome time was had by all:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We took care of the vittles in short order and smoked.

I was shot by the wifey!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Cliff, what site is it yens belong to?









Shared a few drinks and smokes for a great time, that I wasn't expecting this weekend. We were just planning to work around the house. Sometimes things just work out right fer yens.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like u guys had a nice time.:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I sure was fat and happy after a great meal and some fine cigars, thanks so much Jeremy for the Party Lusi, it sure tasted great after a big meal. 









What ya smokin dear?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excuse me sir,i need to interrupt your weekend for a...herf?!?Hells yea


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Kewl guys!! Love hearing about those impromptu herfs!!

I don't have anyone to herf with here!!! Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like an entirely lovely evening. What a great benefit to this marvelous club... the impromptu herf with fellow "stogians." :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

And by the way... thanks for the great pics! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello, its herf time.

What a weekend....Thanks for the pics guys. Looks like you guys had fun.

Anita, looks deadly with the supersoaker....:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool pics. I love to see the brotherhood (and sisterhood, anita!) so communal and inviting.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

And does the future gorilla get a few tugs on Dad's cigar every now and then? :ss


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the herf guys, it was very cool. Looking forward to a repeat episode sometime!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ninja Vanish said:


> Thanks for the herf guys, it was very cool. Looking forward to a repeat episode sometime!


Anytime Jeremy, we certainly enjoyed herfin with you and sweetie. Thanks so much for the cigars ya sneaky bastage. Anita is nubbing the VSG you snuck in the cooler. The others won't last long. Been along time since I tasted Woodford Reserve and really enjoyed sipping on some saturday night talking to the old man on the deck. Yeah Jeremy, Anita and JT slipped over to Anita's computer and played WOW. She's reading about stuff you told her about now. Thank you both for making this weekend special.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

What a great surprise for the weekend! Anytime you guys just want to drop in is MORE THAN OK with us. We can always throw a few steaks on the grill and light up a few stogies! Thanks for coming by and making our weekend a very special one. Fantastic getting to meet a couple of great guys and John Tyler kept telling me "Man what a great herf!" LOL.. it was his first one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Props and kudos to the entire Justus League (all five of you - Frank, Anita, JT, D.O.G. and Dallas! You made a tiring trip worth every minute. Great food, great companionship, great smokes, great drinks, great reading and a place to crash for the night! All on a moment's notice!

:ss:bl:cb


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

That's the way to spend a weekend.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

it sure is


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice Rottie!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Nice Rottie!!


That's D.O.G. to you!!

D.O.G. was just as friendly as his owners! One big Rot with the disposition of a kitten (except he has little tolerance for the two little rat-dogs that prance up and down the alley in the mornings!!!)


----------

